# Question about painting on canvas



## LisaZski (Oct 9, 2014)

Just curious... when painting on stretched canvas, what do you do to the edges? Paint to match front? Paint a solid color that compliments the front? Mask off to keep clean? Sorry if this seems like a stupid question. New to painting.


----------



## monty (Oct 6, 2014)

I would say the most interesting way is to extend the artwork to the edges. If that seems too difficult or time consuming then you could just paint them a solid colour, could even black or white, to "frame" the actual painting.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

I like the look of the art extending all the way around the canvas edges. That what I do too when painting on stretched canvas.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Edges*

Yes I agree with both of you, extending the picture to have a wrap around effect is most attractive. That's what I do too.


----------



## james44 (Jan 17, 2015)

I agree with all of you guys, but I am very new in making paintings. I would love to know about Aboriginal Art! Do you have any idea how we do these paintings. If you have any video then please share here for me. I think Aboriginal Art is most interesting way for showing our inner feelings. What you say?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*The internet*

I don't know anything about Aboriginal Art, but I bet if you do a google or bing search on it you would come up with a lot hits to follow and research it. Try 'Aboriginal Art video' and maybe you will even get a 'how to' video. I do that all the time for my paintings, not aboriginal, but other things.


----------



## SherylG (Feb 27, 2015)

I continue the painting around the sides so they can hang it as-is or frame it. On gallery canvas I continue the picture around the sides.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Using tape*

Another method I've seen done is to use masking tape or artist tape around the boarder of the canvas. Then when the picture is finished you remove the tape and it looks like it is painted in a frame. Well not really but you get the idea.


----------



## SherylG (Feb 27, 2015)

I did one recently like that. Here's a picture of it. This is the entire canvas: 










While this worked, I wouldn't want to do them all like that.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW Sheryl this picture is fantastic. I've decided I'm going to try that framing thing in the next picture I'm working. Just starting it today. 

I especially like the gray inner border. It's translucent and obviously put in after the picture was finished. Did you tape and then use a wash?


----------



## SherylG (Feb 27, 2015)

I used a wash but without any tape. I just drew the line and then painted the edge carefully.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice affect. Your hand is a lot steadier than mine.


----------



## SherylG (Feb 27, 2015)

It would have been much faster to use tape but I have not had good luck getting a straight, clean line with tape.


----------

